# Nutritional analysis software?



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm just curious if anyone has a favourite software (or downloadable program) that they can recommend when it comes to finding out the nutritional content (roughly) of a dish. I recall back a few years when "Mastercook" was quite popular, but I’m not sure what the best ones on the market are today. Can anyone share their recommendations?

Thanks in advance, guys


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2005)

I know only MasterCook. I use it to figure the nutritional information for a recipe.  MC uses the FDA's nutritional database as a resource to calculate the nutritional info for a recipe.

You can use the FDA Database yourself at the link below or download it to your computer - it is quick and doesn't take a lot of disk space.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 26, 2005)

I have Mastercook, but only use the most basic features.  I cut and paste recipes from Discuss Cooking into Word document.  Is there an easy way to import them into Mastercook without retyping them?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I have Mastercook, but only use the most basic features. I cut and paste recipes from Discuss Cooking into Word document. Is there an easy way to import them into Mastercook without retyping them?


 
In MasterCook ( I have version 6.2) go to File and select Import Assistant.  You can cut and paste one part of the recipe at a time.  i.e. C&P the Title, then the ingredients, then the description, etc.

The help function should help you with that if you have any questions.


----------



## BethRodam (Aug 27, 2005)

*Nutrient Analysis Software*

I tried many different applications, but for now I'm using CALCMENU 2004. This is a very powerful yet user-friendly piece of software. I just love it. It has nutrient analysis linked to USDA so it's quite precise. You also get lots of recipes with the program.

Regards
Beth Rodam, Altamonte Springs


----------



## Caine (Aug 27, 2005)

Accuchef will do it also. It has an extensive library of nutrional information available, and you can add your own information for items that are not listed.


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 27, 2005)

Why not just use Fitday.com for free instead of buying software?  Fitday.com, CalorieKing.com, and nutritiondata.com should cover ANYTHING under the sun!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank-you everybody for your helpful replies! I really appreciate them all.

LemonSong, thanks for the links, I have NutritionData bookmarked (everyone should, I think) but was not aware of the first too...Calorie King looks interesting, I think I'll be looking into that one today. Likewise thanks Andy, I will be downloading the FDA program for sure.


----------

